# Temperatur FU neben Drossel



## Torsten2012 (30 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wir betreiben ein Lienarantrieb mit einem FU von Simodrive  (Reglerbaugruppe wird  in die Leistungsbaugruppe reingeschoben) , Der FU hängt an dritter Stelle neben 2 andere FU#s und dem Einspeisemodul, und rechts neben dem FU sitzt eine Netzdrossel und daneben noch  ein Netzfilter. Die Drossel wird extrem warm.

Da wir zur Zeit Probleme mit dem Linearantrieb haben , würde ich mal sagen , dass dies ein Temperarturproblem ist. 
Ab welcher Temperatur (äußere Metallabdeckung neben der Drossel ) wird es problematisch?
Auf dem Bild kann man vielleicht erkennen was ich meine.
Gruß


----------



## Matze001 (30 Mai 2012)

Ich glaube das kann dir niemand sagen!

Schau doch in das Datenblatt, dort stehen ja die Rahmenbedingungen für den Betrieb.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Torsten2012 (30 Mai 2012)

im Datenblatt /Anleitung FU Simodrive steht nur das ab 40°C die Leistung abnimmt....


----------



## Matze001 (30 Mai 2012)

Ok... hast du deutlich mehr als 40°C?

Ist die Drossel schon bei normalen Temperaturen an der "Kotzgrenze" ausgelegt?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Torsten2012 (30 Mai 2012)

also ich habe heute mal ein Temp-Logger rangehalten , Gehäuse am FU in der Nähe Drossel : da sinds ca 60°C , es war aber auch mal wärmer , wie warm kann ich nicht genau sagen , ich werde mal die Temp von Drossel messen mit dem Logger (würde sagen über 100°C) ... 
Kotzgrenze der  Drossel ? : ich weiß das es eine 55KW Drossel ist ...  es werden 3 FU betrieben , wobei ein Fu für den Lienarantrieb ist , der nur einmal die h läuft für 10 s, die anderen FU#s sind für Abcoiler die ständig laufen....


----------



## M-Ott (30 Mai 2012)

Vielleicht hilft das PDF in diesem Beitrag, etwas zur Aufklärung beizutragen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....-3RH2-thermisches-Problem?p=382554#post382554


----------



## Matze001 (30 Mai 2012)

Und was für eine Leistung haben die zwei ständig laufende FU? 
Wie viel der nur kurz laufende? 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Torsten2012 (30 Mai 2012)

die ständig laufenden 160A , , die kurz laufende 50 A ,das Einspeisemodul hat 55KW, aber die direkte Hitze kommt von Drossel rechts daneben , die hat 90°C ...
die Frage ist , wieviel Temp. verträgt die Reglerbaugruppe


----------



## Matze001 (30 Mai 2012)

Damit ist die Drossel/Das Einspeisemodul doch einfach Überlastet... kein Wunder das sie warm wird..

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Torsten2012 (30 Mai 2012)

also das Einspeisemodul wird nicht überlastet sein, die hat auch ein thermischen Kontakt und die SPS geht in Störung wenn die Temperatur überschritten wird, aber die Drossel wird denk ich einfach zu warm, aber vielleicht ist es ja auch normal das das Gehäuse vom FU ca 60°C warm wird?
Wir haben 2 identische Schränke dafür, die Störung tritt nur bei einem Schrank auf ;(, LT und RT schon gewechselt , Parametersätze auch identisch, 
wenns die Hitze nicht ist, kanns nur noch am Decoder/maßband (Renishaw) oder am Motor (Motorkabel) liegen ???


----------



## Matze001 (30 Mai 2012)

Naja wenn du sagst, dass das Einspeisemodul 55kW hat, und ich überschlage mal 160A * 400V = 64kW ... und da ist nicht mal der Antrieb mit 50A drin... dann weis ich ja nicht was du als Überlastet ansiehst...

Ich würde eher da ansetzen als bei der Temperatur der Drossel...  Überlastung heißt nicht immer zu Heiß!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## zako (31 Mai 2012)

> Da wir zur Zeit Probleme mit dem Linearantrieb haben , würde ich mal sagen , dass dies ein Temperarturproblem ist.



Sorry,  dass die Probleme mit der Drosseltemperatur zusammenhängen, ist doch hier überhaupt noch nicht sicher, oder?
Wie äußert sich den überhaupt Dein Problem? Bricht die Zwischenkreisspannung ein, oder hast Du Geberfehler, oder gibt der Antrieb Rauchzeichen von sich, oder, oder, oder ...?
Wenn der Antrieb auf Fehler geht, dann gibt es auch eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Torsten2012 (31 Mai 2012)

ok also genauer , wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen: FU für linearantrieb links neben der Drossel wird sehr warm von der Drossel, Temp. Gehäuse nähe Regler ca 65 °C, 
Absicherung für Einspeisemodul 100 A ist noch nie gekommen, Zwischenkreisspannung 609 V mit SimocomU überprüft, die anderen beiden FU's würden sonst ja auch eine Fehlermeldung bringen , oder? 
LT und RT in Schrank2 wo es ging eingbeaut , Fehler ist mitgewandert (Feherl *607 Stromreglerausgang begrenzt )
*ich habe heute LT und RT gewechselt , funktioniert wieder . 
Die Netz-Drossel (55KW)  werde ich auch versetzen , da sie ca 70-90 °C heiß wird .

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie warm das Gehäuse am Regler werden darf ( 30K über maximaltemperatur für metallgehäuse ist mir zu schwammig) ??
Gruß


----------



## zako (31 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
folgend der Link zur Doku
http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TI/TIzMDEwMQAA_51578355_HB/FBU_0611_de.pdf
Fehlerbeschreibung:
607 Stromreglerausgang begrenzt
Ursache Der vorgegebene Sollwert kann nicht in den Motor eingeprägt werden,
obwohl die maximale Spannung vorgegeben wird. Die Ursache kann
sein, daß der Motor nicht angeschlossen ist oder eine Phase fehlt.
Abhilfe – Anschlußleitung Motor/Umrichter prüfen (Phase fehlt)
– Motorschütz überprüfen
– Zwischenkreisspannung vorhanden?
– Zwischenkreisverschienung überprüfen (Schrauben auf festen Sitz
prüfen)
– Uce-Überwachung im Leistungsteil hat angesprochen (RESET durch
Spannungsversorgung aus/ein)
– Leistungsteil oder Regelungsbaugruppe austauschen
Quittierung STÖRSPEICHER ZURÜCKSETZEN
Stopreaktion parametrierbar
Falls obige Maßnahmen nicht zum Erfolg führen:
Wann kommt der Fehler, ggf. bei starken Beschleunigen / Last - also bei hohen Strom?
Hast Du ggf. einen Fremdmotor, bzw. ist die Stromregleradaption aktiv - siehe Kapitel 4.8.3? 
Da die Induktivität des Motors bei höheren Strömen ggf. stark sättigt, musst Du ggf. den Stromregler- kp reduzieren / adaptieren.
Grüße
  Zako


----------



## Torsten2012 (31 Mai 2012)

607 Stromreglerausgang begrenzt war mir bekannt, aber konnte nicht alzuviel damit anfangen ; Zwischenkreisspannung mit SimocomU überprüft ;

also wie gesagt wir haben 2 identische Schränke mit baugleichen FU's , Parametersätze sind gleich , der eine Linearantrieb Schrank 2 funktioniert,
nach austauchen der LT und RT ist der Fehler weg. 

Hast Du ggf. einen Fremdmotor, bzw. ist die Stromregleradaption aktiv - siehe Kapitel 4.8.3? was ist mit Fremdmotor gemeint , dort ist ein Linearmotor 1FN3...

wir hatten die Anlage auch mehrmals ausgeschaltet , keine Abhilfe....

Tja was genau defekt war RT oder LT oder beides soll Firma Eichler herausfinden...


----------



## Torsten2012 (1 Juni 2012)

heute lag ein neuer Fehler vor Fehler 504 Meßkreisfehler Motormeßsystem , konnte man reseten , ging dann wieder ....

Meine Frage dazu mit SIMOCOMU kann man ja mit dem Parameter 1600 Bit 4 diese Störung ausblenden. Welche konsequenz hat das, wenn man die Störung ausblendet, der  Linearmotor bleibt trotzdem stehen nur der FU  zeigt nix an ?

Gruß


----------



## Torsten2012 (13 Juni 2012)

hatte mal Siemens gefragt, konnte man auf die schnelle auch nicht sagen , wir hoch die Temperatur am LT sein darf , er meinte ca 90°C , naja ; er hat mir aber den Rat gegeben bei dem Einspeisemodul beim 1S6 auf Blockbetrieb umzuschalten; habe ich gemacht und nun ist die Drossel ca 40 °C kälter also ca 38 °C ...


----------

